# Best boat ramp near Cincinnati?



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ive been wanting to start fishing the river some and was wondering what the best boat ramp near Cincinnati is. One with docks in good shape. Thanks guys.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Schmidt ramp three miles upriver from the bridge, will cost you 10 bucks to launch...............Doc


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Doctor said:


> Schmidt ramp three miles upriver from the bridge, will cost you 10 bucks to launch...............Doc


Agreed...only ramp I will launch from.


----------

